# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night - 18th March

## Piglet

Quiz Night  Sunday 18th March @8.30 pm

Come along for the craick. 

Hope to see you all there. ::

----------


## canuck

Piglet, good luck with the quiz.  I shall be thinking of you all snug in your warm little houses at the computer while I sit watching my breath in the cold abbey.

----------


## Piglet

Thanks to all that attended the quiz.

3rd was Highlander with 20 points 
2nd was jamieS with 24 points


With 25 points was 1st was The Charlatans.

Well Done & Good luck for next weeks quiz.

----------


## sassylass

Piglet, you had some good questions, thanks for the fun quiz.

----------


## DarkAngel

Aww..I missed it, Had no excuse either as i was online!!! Grrr!!! ::

----------

